# Walt's Hobby Onroad results 12/19/06



## eddie901 (Apr 29, 2005)

A nice turn and some good racing again. I would like to thank the CRC guys for giving us a talk on Onroad car setup. It was Helpfull for everyone!! Thanks Mark and Brian!! Here are the Results:

1/12 Stock Onroad A Main

1. 59 8:02.87 Brian Wynn
2. 57 8:06.01 Mark Calandra TQ
3. 57 8:06.99 Dave Gruel
4. 55 8:02.66 Matt Levy
5. 50 8:02.02 George Silliman BU
6. 50 8:02.37 Dan Levy
7. 49 8:01.13 Dave Solomon
8. 49 8:01.45 Tony Buffa

1/12 Stock Onroad B Main

1. 52 8:07.03 George Silliman
2. 50 8:02.41 Bruce Throne
3. 48 7:19.74 Todd Ferguson
4. 47 8:09.01 Chris Spencer
5. 43 8:14.53 Bob Cummings
6. 32 5:20.53 Jason Haag
7. 22 7:31.56 Jeff Darrow
8. 17 3:46.67 Pat Danquer
9. 11 2:07.14 Jeff Gray

1/10 4wd Sedan Onroad A Main

1. 18 4:01.79 Ed Nesbitt TQ
2. 6 3:39.81 Gary Hall

1/12 spec Onroad A Main

1. 44 8:00.55 Chris Singer TQ
2. 42 8:04.25 Paul Webb
3. 33 8:06.18 Clif McKeen
4, 14 2:50.50 Anthony Reuter
5. 4 0:50.94 Pete Clement
6. 3 0:33.99 Gary Hall
7. DNS Jim Batruch
8. DNS Clint Bogart


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

it was a great nice of racing.


----------



## tanktruck88 (Jan 29, 2002)

It was the first night for me to run the road coarse with my 12th scale. An 8 minute race is a long time to be turning right and left. Need to work on my handling of the radio. It was real nice of Mark and Brian to help out the new guys. It really speaks highly of them as people to take the time out and give a little clinic. Thanks again and hope everyone has a Merry Christmas.


----------



## twistedgeo (Dec 12, 2005)

try standing up for a 45- 1hr main in nitro off road. :freak:


----------

